# CPU heating up to 100 deg !!!



## Manickaraj (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

My 3 and a half year old Intel C2Q Q8400 CPU is heating up to 100 deg for the past one week  As a result my cpu is always running at 100 % load. It used to run at 40 deg before but now it heats up in 10 minutes  I thought it was because of the dust-choked heat sink and cleaned last night. But the problem still persists. 

Do u think it is time to get a new heatsink? Btw, currently I am using the stock heatsink.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 4, 2012)

Try  removing heat sink and apply new Thermal paste or get a new cooler


----------



## Manickaraj (Jul 4, 2012)

Can u suggest a thermal paste brand? Never tried that before. I dont want a costly one.


----------



## pramudit (Jul 4, 2012)

Check out cooler master. Any TIM paste should do the work. Also check if fan works correctly.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2012)

Cooler Master Thermal Fusion 400 is all you need. Its an amazing thermal paste. My idle cpu temps are 27 degrees on stock cooler in this summer  Costs around 500 bucks.

And if you have the budget then buy yourself a cpu cooler:- Cooler master Hyper 212 EVO @ 2k

BTW your cpu should not be running at 100% load all the time. check for malware using a good security software.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 4, 2012)

Manickaraj said:


> As a result my cpu is always running at 100 % load
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Is cpu load @ full without doing any task?

open the task manager and look which program utilizing  more cpu. dont run any program while checking.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 4, 2012)

Re-apply a fresh layer of good TIM like *CM Thermal Fusion-400*, will cost around 500 bucks. If that doesn't help, its time to get a new HSF.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2012)

First make sure that the heatsink is firmly in place. It might have got dislodged. Even a little gap in the contact can cause temperature to skyrocket. While you are at it, you can change the thermal compound.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asingh (Jul 4, 2012)

Just re-TIM it. When you mount the HSF. Try to shake it, should not budge at all.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2012)

@ Op - 

1. Clean and Re-Tim like everyone has suggested.
2. Check cpu fan speed.
3. Your cpu even if it's overheating should not be under full load when you are at windows and at idle condition - check your pc for any kind of malicious apps.


----------



## Manickaraj (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you all for the suggestion. I ll let you know the result by this weekend


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 5, 2012)

Manickaraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 3 and a half year old Intel C2Q Q8400 CPU is heating up to 100 deg for the past one week  *As a result my cpu is always running at 100 % load*. It used to run at 40 deg before but now it heats up in 10 minutes  I thought it was because of the dust-choked heat sink and cleaned last night. But the problem still persists.
> 
> ...



I believe its the other way around.
first open *task manager*, under "*Processes*" tab, check which process/application is taking full 100% of CPU.


----------



## Manickaraj (Jul 6, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> I believe its the other way around.
> first open *task manager*, under "*Processes*" tab, check which process/application is taking full 100% of CPU.



I am pretty sure firefox (running 10 tabs), skype and virtual CD wont take up 100 % load. So i think my proc is being throttled to prevent it from crossing 100 deg and as a result it appears to run at full load all the time. Hope my guess is correct.



saswat23 said:


> Re-apply a fresh layer of good TIM like *CM Thermal Fusion-400*, will cost around 500 bucks. If that doesn't help, its time to get a new HSF.





Jripper said:


> Cooler Master Thermal Fusion 400 is all you need. Its an amazing thermal paste. My idle cpu temps are 27 degrees on stock cooler in this summer  Costs around 500 bucks.
> 
> And if you have the budget then buy yourself a cpu cooler:- Cooler master Hyper 212 EVO @ 2k
> 
> BTW your cpu should not be running at 100% load all the time. check for malware using a good security software.



I am unable to find CM Thermal Fusion 400 in IT depot. Can u suggest something else that is available in IT depot?

Is Cooler Master Ice Fusion Thermal Compound any good? It is available in IT depot at the moment. I can visit IT depot tonight and buy it if it is a good one. Waiting for your reply.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 6, 2012)

Manickaraj said:


> . I am pretty sure firefox (running 10 tabs), skype and virtual CD wont take up 100 % load. So i think my proc is being throttled to prevent it from crossing 100 deg and as a result it appears to run at full load all the time. Hope my guess is correct.
> .


recently my system had same problem. whenever i boot system, it runs at 70-80% of cpu usage, then i opened task manager and found a malware running in the name svchost.exe. svchost.exe is used as a common system process, some malware often uses a process name of "svchost.exe" to disguise itself. 
open taskmanager- process tab and check.
if  u find that file,do a complete virus scan..


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 6, 2012)

Manickaraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 3 and a half year old Intel C2Q Q8400 CPU is heating up to 100 deg for the past one week  As a result my cpu is always running at 100 % load. It used to run at 40 deg before but now it heats up in 10 minutes  I thought it was because of the dust-choked heat sink and cleaned last night. But the problem still persists.
> 
> ...



this is probably caused by a virus/worm


----------



## rosx4uj (Jul 6, 2012)

Try removing heat sink and apply new TIM cooler hitsink fan


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 6, 2012)

rosx4uj said:


> Try removing heat sink and apply new TIM cooler hitsink fan



Whats in First post
@OP If the problem still continues get a New Cooler your having Core2Quad then your socket is 775 get a CPU Cooler which s supporting socket 775 like
CoolerMaster V6 GT


----------



## Myth (Jul 6, 2012)

Manickaraj said:


> I am pretty sure firefox (running 10 tabs), skype and virtual CD wont take up 100 % load. So i think my proc is being throttled to prevent it from crossing 100 deg and as a result it appears to run at full load all the time. Hope my guess is correct.
> 
> I am unable to find CM Thermal Fusion 400 in IT depot. Can u suggest something else that is available in IT depot?
> 
> Is Cooler Master Ice Fusion Thermal Compound any good? It is available in IT depot at the moment. I can visit IT depot tonight and buy it if it is a good one. Waiting for your reply.



Try here : Thermal Pastes - TechShop.in


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2012)

get the Noctua NT-H1 :
Thermal Compound


----------



## Manickaraj (Jul 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> get the Noctua NT-H1 :
> Thermal Compound



Ordered 

Thank you all. ll update u next week after i re-TIM


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah yes I had that problem with svchost.exe a few months ago. After turning on pc, the cpu used to be at 100% load for 2-3 minutes. I formatted the system and it was okay then


----------

